# Moving to Canada yay!



## LeaBotha (Dec 30, 2013)

We have started the process of moving to Canada and we're so excited! We work through a fantastic agency called IXP Visas - they are amazing! They are helping us with the visa, find jobs, housing, mobiles phones, bank accounts, tax.. they are helping us relocate and settle and not just the visas. We are getting the Federal Skilled Visa, which we are extremely grateful that we qualify for, but it takes 9 - 15 months. IXP is already looking for a job for my husband there - he is a Mechanical Engineer, when we have a job offer, we'll go over on a job permit and the the Federal Skilled Visa from there. If anyone has contacts in the mining industry for engineers - please let me know.

We are looking to move to Calgary, Alberta but are open minded.

Any advise on cost of living would also be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
Lea


----------



## IXPVisas (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi!

We're so glad to hear that you're having a great time working with our team. We really do try to go the extra mile for our clients, as we know that immigrating at any time can be extremely stressful!

We would like to wish you all the best and, should you have any problems, your Case Manager will be more than happy to help.

Good luck!

IXP Visas


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

LeaBotha said:


> We are getting the Federal Skilled Visa,
> ...
> when we have a job offer, we'll go over on a job permit and the the Federal Skilled Visa from there


Why would you first spend money on a temporary visa if you qualify for FSW?

How much do you have to pay for the job search? Do you only pay if they find a job? What if the job isn't there anymore when you land?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

ROFL!
IXPVisas = Global Visas = big trouble


----------



## LeaBotha (Dec 30, 2013)

We would spend the money on a temporary visa to move sooner as the fsv take 20 months.

We have now decided to tackle this thing on our own. Downloaded the guide from the canada website last night 72pages! At least I know exactly what is expected. Fortunetely we have only paid a small deposit to ixp visas and we will try to get a refund.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

They'll probably do a good job too every now and then, but still... 
If you have any questions regarding the application, there are message boards like this one where you can ask for guidance/help. Good luck with the application!


----------



## boabcc (Jun 26, 2014)

How much do them company's usually cost? To sort out everything for you to move. And wouldn't it be so much less stress ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

